# Intake flap motor & software update



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Just brought my 2008 Eos Lux 2.0T in this morning for its 5,000 mile service (and for a return of problems with the DSG: power drop on take-off, stuttering in reverse) and I was told that there was one recall item they would be addressing, the "intake flap motor & software." I have seen some brief mentions in the GTI forums for this recall on other 2.0T FSI engines. In those cases people who had re-chipped their ECUs had to install another software patch on top of the intake flap software update to get their performance back. 
Does anyone know specifically what this intake flap & software update addresses?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Intake flap motor & software update (cjboffoli)*

See the "programming update" post under Technical Bulletins (third post, first page)
I believe this is the upgrade they are referring to, and the TB should provide some insight.
Kevin.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Intake flap motor & software update (cjboffoli)*

Just had mine serviced (5000 miles). Here is what the work order says (in part):
Perform Campaign 24M2 03 Recall
Cause: 03 Recall
24702599 Reflash ECM/TCM
5135 03 Recall Perform ECM and TCM Programming Update
I, for one, don't have a clue what this did or didn't do as the car seems to run the same no matter what.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Intake flap motor & software update (SoCalMan)*

Huh, I just had mine in for a new climatronic control unit and an oil change but no mention of this campaign. Did you loose the current gear indicator that's displayed to the right of the gear selector?


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks just4fun and SoCalMan.
solarflare: My 2008 Eos never had the gear indicator (when the tranny is in auto-D)


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Intake flap motor & software update (solarflare)*

Had mine done during a trip for oil change/filter a few weeks ago. Regardless of what the TSB says, I did not lose any indicators. Someone on some forum said they though it only happened on non DSG cars.


----------



## 2ndwind (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Intake flap motor & software update (vweosdriver)*

Had mine done yesterday. I also did not lose any indicators. 
2007 Sport/DSG 35,000 miles


----------



## OregonEOS (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Intake flap motor & software update (cjboffoli)*

cjboffoli
I am curious to hear what the service department had to say about your complaint about power drop on take-off. In fact, has anyone ever had this serious issue resolved by a service department?
I had no luck at the dealer with my attempt to correct this dangerous tendency to drop in power just as the EOS takes off from a stop. It is very bad when trying to cross traffic. 
Do any EOS with manual transmission ever have this problem?


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

OregonEOS: I was very disappointed that they squirmed out of it by saying that they could not duplicate the problem and that the behavior is "normal for DSG transmissions." They replaced the mechatronics valve on my tranny in February and that seemed to address some of the choppy behavior at low speeds with 1st to 2nd shifts and in reverse (though the latter has come back intermittently as of late). But that first repair never did address the sudden, dramatic power drops in 1st gear when I put the pedal down for power from a standing stop.
I'm picking up the car tomorrow morning and they said they'd be happy to have a service tech take the car out on a test drive with me. But what I might do is also have them let me take a test drive in another car with DSG so I can see for myself if another car behaves the same way. Beyond that all I can do is kick it up to VW of North America. As much as I'd like for my car to be OK, my intuition tells me that there is something really wrong with this transmission. It seems really dangerous to be pulling into highway-speed traffic from a standing stop and have the car hedge and lose all power suddenly for a few seconds before kicking in.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (cjboffoli)*

I recently drove a rental Rabbit for a few days. It had the 5 cylinder with normal 6 speed automatic. While not as powerful or peppy as the 2.0T it did take off like a bat out of hell at a stop light when I needed to change lanes quickly. I never got that excitement from my DSG from a stop. 
Here's a thread I recently came across in the 2.0T forum that talks about this lack of exhilaration. Some amount of delay may be normal for a DSG from a stop.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3874614


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Please see my other thread calling for fellow DSG owners to test their cars. VW Service was finally able to replicate the problem today and have correctly diagnosed it. There is nothing wrong with the DSG tranny. The hedges and delays have been caused by a faulty brake light sensor. Apparently there is a system built in to protect the transmission and its clutches from application of too much power when the brakes are engaged. This sensor is not sending information to the computer fast enough to tell it that the brakes are off and it can go ahead and let the power flow. The sensor was replaced and the problem has been remedied.


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Last log says this :
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 HW: 1K0 907 115 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 0070 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2735350
Coding: 0403000318070060
Shop #: WSC 10161 599 84649
3 Faults Found:
008342 - Post-Catalyst Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Correction; Bank 1: Too Lean 
P2096 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 53893 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:27:08
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2243 /min
Load: 24.3 %
Speed: 31.0 km/h
Temperature: 91.0°C
Temperature: 62.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V
012691 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Open Stop outside of Valid Range 
P3193 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 75.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 9.906 V
001602 - Sensor Reference Voltage A: Circuit: Low 
P0642 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 6
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 75.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.795 V
My engine code is AXX (european version) and I've already make an update last year ! Question is...from these 3 errors is it certain that the Flap motor is down or can the errors be generated by something else ? I went to several dealers and no one knows anything about this. They've never encountered these errors here so I will have to take my chances and buy the motor (car is out of warranty) !


----------

